# High Cube Box Car ?



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to build a High Cube, I have all sorts of Pictures and sizes, but the one thing that |i can't get is a roof view. Is it/are they generally flat? Or do they have a pitch?
If anyone has a drawing or a picture? I would really appreciate it.
Thanks
Rod


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Rod, 

The massive 86 footers were mainly flat , as were some shorter ones as well, BUT a 67ft one is shown with a low pitch roof - have a look at the following 1 page PDF, re the 67 footer, and (hooray) it has a drawing as well! The big ones were built for shifting auto parts (boxes of wind!) so the square shape allowed as much space for the internal racks as possible 

http://www.gbrx.com/PDFtecbulletins/BoxCars60Paper.pdf

and just for good measure another drawing etc with a flat roof , but the corners are at 45 degrees!

http://www.gbrx.com/PDFtecbulletins/BoxCars60Insulated.pdf

The following is a Walthers page of some shorter ones - 

http://www.ho-scaletrains.net/walthersfreightcars/id112.html - they are 50 footers but there are no drawings there though!


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent Peter, I love the Rail Box HC (Job for Stan there methinks) thank you.
I would still appreciate a picture of a roof from above, if anyone has one please.
Rod


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Rod, Try Burls site he has some good model pictures http://burlrice.com/index.php i wanted to order 10 of these last week but NOOOOOOOOO Burl has decided to suspend production rite now







figures.......o well i will wait for mr Burl to get more time to start casting again..
Nick








Burls kits..........


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Rod,

Judging from your signature these would fit right into your theme.....and being 40' cars they will fit on most layouts....plus you can use an existing underframe.



















Regards,


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian that is a great prototype to work to, thank you. It looks like the "Pressings" on the roof are only slightly pitched ? I am in the process of bringing all of my rolling stock up to date. I have already modernised 5 Big Hauler flat cars to steel gons, with reasonable results (not museum quality) It is the Big Hauler box cars that will form the basis of my next project High Cube.
Thanks again.
Rod


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod 
Buy an HO scale one then sale it.
I have a thread some place where I did some 86' cars year or so back, may help give you ideas. 








or see my 1st class files.


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

When ever I feel the need for a car that is not mass produced in 1:29th, I pick up an HO usually Athern kit and just times it by three. 
Little Paulie


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty I think that is where I will have to go with this, getting an HO one. To be honest it is your style of modelling that I am trying to emulate. Like you, Whats underneath and not visible, it doe'snt get made







But still end up with reasonable result.

Also thanks to you and Pauly for replying.
Rod


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

OK Rod, 

Here's a real example of a mini HyCube boxcar in 1/29 scale......just finished it.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian that is beautiful, museum quality. Congratulations.
Mine won't be so well detailed I'm afraid








It's ready for painting, but awaiting some dry weather.
Rod F


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe I can talk Brian into donating one of his kits for a door prize in Sept. 

At the last Mixed train show I bought a modern coil car, with the top that I wanted. You can always resale it.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Rod,

Whatever happened to your high cube?
Did you get it painted/finished?


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Its mostly finished Brian, I just need some more decals and a longer style Kadee coupler. I'll pm you a picture.( Never been able to post pics on here since the surge to HTML.)
Rod


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well here go's, Brian is trying to help me post pics.
Rod


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Let me try....here's Rod's High Cube


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Brian.









Rod


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice job Rod, just needs some more lettering and it apears to be finished. Now if we could only get some of these manufactures to build some of these cars i think they'd sell like hot cakes.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I had all of the rest of decals Nick,only they had dried out and were to brittle to use (I found that out the hard way) By the time I get new ones, I should have worked out how to post pics.








I think you are right with wishing that the main manufacturers would would build box cars similar to these. After all, I don't think there are many model RR's that can comfortably run 86 ft's as nice as they look.

Rod


----------

